# WHy does Kaspersky slow my connection so much?



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have ran speed tests using speedtest.net whilst having my kaspersky internet security 2011 both enabled and disabled.

With it enabled, i get download speeds of around 3Mbps
With it disabled, i get download speeds of around 12Mbps

3Mbps is awful and loading webpages can take a long time sometimes. What can be done to resolve this problem?
This never happened with any other security programs I have used, only kaspersky.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

it maybe the realtime scanner - I have not seen that issue with Kaspersky, but are you paying for a full subscription to the service 

if not. think about using something like MSE microsoft security essential and with windows 7 - you should not need an additional firewall, appears to be the general recommendation on security forums - but others may disagree


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I do pay a full yearly subscription, yes.

I will not stick with Kaspersky next year (renewal in April I think) so what do you recommend I download then as an internet security package (not just virus scanner)? Are paid ones better than the free ones?

In the meantime, do you know of any way I can stop these slow speeds without comprimising on security?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

A lot of the security forums tend to suggest that with windows 7 a firewall is not required - I'm not sure of the security gurus views here , i'm no expert here , and you will probably find answers in the security section if you do a search 

from a virus perspective MSE is getting good reviews 
I wont make any recommendation for free firewalls - as I don't have the expertise , but i'm sure other gurus here will reply 

you may find these sites useful
AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Welcome to AV-Comparatives.org


----------

